# My bird has died unexpectedly



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I saw him this morning, he was fine, he always is ! He's given no warning of anything being wrong. I came back home about an hour ago to find him on the cage floor, my poor little baby. He's only 4 years old. He's a green cheek conure - I thought they lived over 20 years ? What could have caused it ? I'm so upset, keep thinking I must have missed something about him. All I can think is that when I had to move out of my house, we had to move in with my grandparents, who are massively heavy smokers - could this have shortened his life ? I just can't believe he's gone so soon.

RIP beautiful Pom-pom


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably had issues beyond your control, often with animals, when they show signs of illness its too late, they hide it so well. 

Dont beat yourself up, you gave him a great life. 

Darren


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Horice my african parrot was only about 5, he was fine eating drinking, speaking and being his normal self went out and left him, fews hours later came back and he was dead on the floor, there was no signs just happened.


----------



## Jon Swan (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 

I bought a green check conure around two months ago. I travelled up from South Wales to Bristol to buy him. When I first saw him, the woman I bought him off was smoking all over him and the house smelt heavily of ****. He was also over weight and the woman said to me "he eats sunflower seeds all day long". Alarm bells should have gone off in my head but he seemed active and apart from being over weight there were no other signs of illness. I bought him and brought him home with me. I guess I was caught up in the moment.

Over the next three weeks I weaned him off the seed diet and he was happily eating all sorts of greens, veg and fruit. He seemed very active and happy and was starting to lose weight nicely. I don't smoke so he didn't have that to contend with, he lived in a spotless, large cage and he had daily interaction with me out of the cage.

Unfortunately, I returned home one evening to find him dead on the floor of the cage. He was two years old.

I was gutted! I felt sorry for the little fella and I felt ripped off! 

In my opinion the years of smoke etc... had killed him. I was just unlucky that I bought him towards the end of his life.

I have now bought another green cheek conure. She's eight months old and I know she has been fed the correct diet in a smoke free environment.

It could have been anything that killed yours. Animals have an ability to hide illness, esp. birds and reptiles! They do this because in the wild they wouldn't want to show a weakness to any predator.


----------

